# H: Star Wars Action Figures W: 40K *SOLD*



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a bunch of Star Wars action figures and other action figures and sets that I would like to trade for 40K. All action figures are new in blister or box. I would be happy to provide pictures of any of the blisters or boxes. I would prefer to trade than put it on ebay. Interested in anything 40K orks and nids are my favorites but I will gladly consider all offers and will trade in your favor. . SOLD Thank you everyone
Jango Fett
Destroyer Droid
Jawa and Gona Droid
Jar Jar Binks playset
Droid Kit Figure Maker
Qui-Gon Jinn
Battle Droid
Duel Pen Game
Tatooine
Star Wars Episode 1 Jar Jar Binks 12 inch doll
Star Wars Ultimate Anakin
Dagobah with yoda
Luke Skywaker
DarthMaul
Obi-wan figure with lightsaber
Han Solo
Senator Palpatine
Opree and Qui-Gon
Battle Droid Blaster rifle
Obi wan Kenobi
Queen Amidala
Qui-gon Jinn 12 inch figure
Micromacine Star Trek collectors set edition
Star Trek card game 1992
Playmates Star Trek Command Edition Captain Jen-Luke 
Star Wars B-wing fighter with Sullustan Pilot
DC Justice Fan Collection Deadshot
Star wars Revenge of the Sith Anakin skywalker
Disney pirates of the Caribbean Dead Man's Chest Captain Jack Sparrow
Star Trek The complete second season DVD set sealed.
Freeze Frame Endor han Solo
Star Wars Edpisode 3 Revenge of the sith target Exclusive Yoda
Star wars Episode 2 Attack of the Clones Sneak Peak Trooper
Star wars Episode 1 Adi Gallia Action Figure


----------



## mec7z (Jan 28, 2008)

*Have warhammer, interested in pics of what you have*

have alot of

space marines.
most pics are already up on this site.
just search my user name here.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

OI! @Logaan!


----------

